# May 3, 2003: Project B12 on Super Tuner TV



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

In the company of our community's fastest Nissans, Project B12 can be seen this Saturday on Super Tuner Television's "Club Battle." The event will be on The New TNN, check you local listings for times. (12:30 pm for those of us on the West Coast) 

Project B12 represents! Check it out. 

Thanks


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

o rad, can't wait!

hey hybrid DET, can you tell me what made you decide to go with the SR20DET and not anything else like the CA18DET?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

btw, are those mirrors of a KN13?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Those mirrors are from a Sentra Sport coupe or a later model sentra 4 door. 

I had considered the CA18DET swap but I wanted something more modern and mainstream in the US. Aftermarket parts are easier to get for the SR20DE and the main reason... I like to challenge myself.

One day, i'd like to build myself a lil' ca18det powered pulsar though.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

how hard is it to get the sr20de into the b12? do you have any plans or 'directions' on how to get one in? like where to place the motor mount...and so on..


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice. I'm gonna set my VCR so I don't miss it!!! Do you know what they are going to show? Just the car sitting there, or is it gonna be on a track?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

o sweet idea, yeah ill have to record it!


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I have no idea what they are going to show. Knowing my luck, the car will be on for a three second clip while it gets passed by a honda or something lame. 

B12racer: All the instructions I have are on the internet already. When specific questions arise during the actual swap, then i can be more of a help. 

And yes, the Sr20DE swap is hard. That's why we dont have 3 million sr b12 running around out there like civics with b18 motors.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Hey Charles, you did not get past by a Honda, since they are slower in the straights anyway. I did saw your car several times. One shot was you were behind Coleman or Kojima I think. Overall, it was great representation of the B12 and the whole Sentra community as well. Great job.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

sorry guys, but i thought it stunk, they only showed your car for like 2 seconds than panned away, that or all they did was show the same clip! have you seen it yet? 

i think that show favors hondas anyways! i'll tell you what though, those twins gota go! 

what was yoru overall place? did you pass alot or get passed alot? looked hella fun though, wish i were there!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

on another note...did you have to talk to "the twins"? damn that would've been anoying to me, i wanna punch em when their on tv! 

i wonder what place their gei little civis placed in?


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

It was great to see the hybrid in action, though they didn't show the sentras quite as much as I would've liked. The "twins" were beyond annoying...omg awful, but at least there's a worthwhile import tuning show on besides Hi-Rev Tuners (ugh). I'm extremely impressed by the SR20 swap (as if I'm the only one). I heard Mike Kojima posts on this forum, anyone know his name?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

uhhh, mike kojima maybe...duh!!


----------



## B12 Dream Boy (Mar 19, 2003)

no, his name is Amijok Ekim.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

not for real !?? lol



> no, his name is Amijok Ekim.


----------



## WMengineering (Mar 11, 2003)

*technobable (lol jk)*

Dave Coleman is my hero. i wish he posted on here


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

lol, one was bad of enough but twins, is twice the annoyance. 

I was kindve dissapointed, out of a whole day of shooting they edit it down to 15 mintues of footage... with half of it being the same clips. It sucks we lost to the honda guys but hell, they are so much lighter than us and just kicked our ass in the turns. 

Winning or losing wasnt the big issue for me. IT was just getting the b12 out there to represent. Unfortunately my credit card bill came yesterday and boy I charged alot of shit before the race, that hurts. hope you guys enjoyed it though...


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

i would have loved to see that but satelitte tv just is to much for my buget !! the channel isnt available without the dish !!


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey man i recorded it, not that its worth it or you'll be missing anything, ill be recording over it soon enough...

no disrespect hybrid DET, i respect you much and have followed the little b12 from the get go, but i think its lame that they didnt even interview you or your car...not seeing your car in action was a huge disapointment...

i think i'll email super2nertv and give em a piece of my mind...

hey cant you lighten the b12 anymore? how much less does a honda weigh? what mods can be done to lighten the car?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2003)

I was hoping that they were gonna interview you about your car Charles. But it was cool that they at least covered Mike Kojima's sweet B13. I agree that the twins from Brooklyn had to go. I also think that they should've done tests for the 1/4 mile, skid pad, braking, etc. The Nissans would've smoked on the drag strip. But it was pretty interesting being that it was the first club battle.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

i think it was rigged, the twins favored the honda... i say rematch! and i wanna come to it, hey hybrid DET, can you let me know next time you guys have a meet? seriously, i want to join...


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Geez im lucky!!....im downloading the total on the net !! wow... saw the first 5 minutes...shit i tought the twins were racers not the animators !! lol...Ive heard mike kojima talk about his car.. that tranny sure looks fun !! ...

200megs DL !!


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

Man that is an awesome picture of your car in action. VERY NICE Too bad I don't have cable LOL. Guess I will try and get my neighbor to record it for me this weekend.

Also I want to post some pics of my car for you guys, I thought I just use the img thingy before and after the URL...... So yeah help?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Crazy-Mart said:


> *Geez im lucky!!....im downloading the total on the net !! wow... saw the first 5 minutes...shit i tought the twins were racers not the animators !! lol...Ive heard mike kojima talk about his car.. that tranny sure looks fun !! ...
> 
> 200megs DL !! *


I'd like to get the same trani for the b12 eventually. 

b12 racer
I think the next track meet for serca is on the 28th of this month at streets of willow


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

what do you need to race there? how much to participate?

what kinda tarnsmision does mike kojima have?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

I think its around a 100 bucks for SERCA members. A factory car can run. 

Kojima has a PAR dog geared sequential transmission.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

ok, so do i need a license or anything? how do i becoem a serca memba? how much for non serca memberS?


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

read here, its just for fun. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21830


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey thank you hybrid DET.

btw, is that the forum used that kees people aware of the track events?


----------

